# Dwarf Flame Gourami swim bladder issues?



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

He spends most of his time on the floor or propped up against the heater or a leaf. When he swims he is clearly curved (he is s-shaped when he swims). He can't seem to control himself and sinks as soon as he stops moving. All other fish are fine. If I was to quanrantine him, what could I do to help him? Thanks!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Could be swim bladder or internal paarasites. Use Metronidazole for internal parasites. A broadband antiabioatic may help the swim bladder problem. Isolate the fish and treat. I would also raise the heat to about 884-86 degrees F. Follow the directions on each of the bottles.

We have a thread on the forum that may help. Here it is:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=252


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks, I'll see what I can do!


----------

